# Films we may not have heard of...



## dwndrgn (Feb 24, 2006)

but should find out about...

I've recently discovered that there are apparently tons of movies out there that are fantastic and the only reason I haven't watched them yet is that I'd never heard of them before.  Sad.  Anyway, what movies would you like to extoll the virtues of that others may not have heard of?

I'll mention The City of Lost Children because I know a lot of people who have never heard of it, though I'm sure most of _you_ have.  In any case, this is a brilliant film that is at the same time tragic and grimy and pretty and jaded...just good stuff.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 24, 2006)

Interstate 60 with James Marsden & Gary Oldman.

This film just sank without trace and deserves better. It's well written, has some good cameos (Christopher Lloyd, Michael J, Kurt Russell & Chris Cooper among them).

It is a good 'off-beat' movie with some great characters and well worth watching for fans of indie cinema


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 24, 2006)

*Me without you is a good movie, it has Anna Friel and Michelle Williams in it-a must see. *


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 25, 2006)

"Salt Water Moose". It's a childern's movie I ended up watching on the telly an age ago, and I remember really enjoying it; it's a vague, meandering sort of a film. It was on again last Christmas and I watched it again and discovered I hadn't been having a mental abberation. It really is a good film.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 25, 2006)

_Delicatessen _needs a mention. A lot of folk are put off by foreign films and subtitles but this french effort really is worth watching.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 25, 2006)

Two come to mind immediately, both stories of the 1950s and both having something to do with the Cold War and atomic testing in various ways.

_Desert Bloom_ (1986) stars JoBeth Williams, Jon Voight, and Annabeth Gish.  It is the story of a young girl growing up in a dysfunctional family in Las Vegas in the 1950s against the backdrop of the Cold War and atomic testing almost in her back yard.  This is a remarkable film.
_
Blue Sky_ (1994) stars Jessica Lange and Tommy Lee Jones.  He is a military officer in the 1950s, involved in the atmospheric testing of nuclear weapons, something he has come to oppose.  She is his mentally unbalanced wife, who causes trouble for her husband on more than one occasion.  I saw it on a recommendation from a friend, without much hope that I would like it.  But it was a very good film.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Feb 26, 2006)

*Birdy* with Matthew Modine and Nicholas Cage seems to have gone unnoticed, but it's my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Thunderchild (Feb 26, 2006)

one of my fav'e zombie movies is Undead! - its a small badget Aussie move so you international peaople might not be able to get it. Onr the otherhand if you can track it down its worth it


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 26, 2006)

I've seen that its quailty with the 3 shot guns in one weapon and a great ending


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 26, 2006)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I'll mention The City of Lost Children



*I have heard about this film somewhere, what is it about, fantasy?*


----------



## ravenus (Feb 27, 2006)

Not sure how unknown he is actually, but it's rarely that I've ehard people discuss the films of *Larry Cohen*. From my viewings I especially recommend:

*God told me to* a religious-minded police detective runs into a series of psychotic mass murderers all of whom explain their misdeeds saying "God told me to". The fim starts off from there and, I can't give away spoilers but I'd say goes into totally fresh and bizarre territory.

*Q - The Winged Serpent* a dragon-like creature of mythic origin turns up in New York and goes on a head-chomping spree. But this is no 50's style campy monster flick and Cohen manages to tell a story with admirable seriousness and terrific character writing.

I'd describe Cohen's films as being very reminiscent of some of the stories I've read by *T.E.D. Klein*.


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 27, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I have heard about this film somewhere, what is it about, fantasy?*



*Hope this is helps Kye - just click on the link

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112682/


*


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 27, 2006)

I've got The City of lost children on DVD - I highly recommend it.  Starring Ron Pearlman.

An Ungentlemanly Act is a very good film that a lot of people haven't heard of.  It is about the Argentine invasion of the Falklands, starring Bob Peck and Ian Richardson, amongst others.

Cube (the original, not the two poor follow ups) - low budget, low key and often forgotten.  

They Live - one of John Carpenter's lesser known films.  I love it - Quote - "It's time to chew bubblegum and kick ass...and I'm all outta bubblegum!"


----------



## steve12553 (Feb 28, 2006)

ravenus said:
			
		

> *Q - The Winged Serpent* a dragon-like creature of mythic origin turns up in New York and goes on a head-chomping spree. But this is no 50's style campy monster flick and Cohen manages to tell a story with admirable seriousness and terrific character writing.


 
I've seen it and it's definitely a fairly unique film. Strange and entertaining down to his choice of actors.


----------



## Stenevor (Feb 28, 2006)

Just thought I would mention that Downfall is on channel 4 in the UK this Thursday night at 9.00pm. Shows the final days of the Nazis in Berlin at the end of WW2. Its bleak and not a film to particularly enjoy but its worth your time watching. Dont let the subtitles put you off.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 28, 2006)

weaveworld said:
			
		

> *Hope this is helps Kye - just click on the link
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112682/
> 
> ...



*Thanks 4 the link weavworld*


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 1, 2006)

Very few people have heard of "They". It wasn't an excellent film, but--as someone who enjoys horror flicks--It was entertaining at least...


----------



## Orablue (Mar 1, 2006)

This hasn't come out yet, but for anybody who has read and enjoyed Eragon (Christopher Paolini) the movie is coming out on December 15th 2006! (Just thought I'd mention... )


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 2, 2006)

I read a little teaser from "Edragon" and it seemed promising. I'll have to look for the book soon.


----------



## ravenus (Mar 2, 2006)

*@Orablue:*
As I understand it, this thread is for primarily for films that have passed by sadly under-appreciated, not for films that are yet to be released.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 2, 2006)

Stenevor said:
			
		

> Just thought I would mention that Downfall is on channel 4 in the UK this Thursday night at 9.00pm. Shows the final days of the Nazis in Berlin at the end of WW2. Its bleak and not a film to particularly enjoy but its worth your time watching. Dont let the subtitles put you off.


 
I'll second that recommendation. One of the best of films of last year, in my books. I'll also put forward 'A Very Long Engagement', a French film about a young woman searching for her fiancee after the Great War, not believing him dead as reported. Heartbreakingly beautiful.


----------

